# Ищу аккордеон б.у.



## tchuev (3 Сен 2017)

Марки: Pigini – Ecxelsior, Bugari, Victoria, Scandalli.  Правая 45 клавиш, 4 голоса,cassotto. Левая выборная 58 нот, 2 голоса (в октаву), готовый бас 6-7 голосный.
До 6500 евро. e-mail: [email protected]


----------

